
JPEG 101: A Crash Course Guide on JPEG - kingsidharth
http://sixrevisions.com/graphics-design/jpeg-101-a-crash-course-guide-on-jpeg/
======
Yaggo
> modern operating systems recognize both .jpg and .jpeg

Modern operating systems have much more advanced methods to regocnize
filetypes.

From web developer's perspective, I really hope JNG would gain more support,
since it solves the biggest problem of JPEG, the lack of transparency support
(so called "alpha-channel").

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JPEG_Network_Graphics>

24-bit PNG is often really impractical as a replacement for JPEG due to its
huge filesize (for certain type of images).

------
mkross
The list of things to know about JPEG includes what the acronym means and how
it is pronounced. If you're looking for a technical description, this isn't
it.

~~~
ifonly
> If you're looking for a technical description, this isn't it.

If only they'd made that clear in the title with something along the lines of
"crash course".

~~~
mkross
"Crash course" doesn't explicitly mean non-technical. It could have included
an overview of the encoding algorithm that doesn't go into perf improvements
most commonly used.

